# timing chain issue with 04 max



## zeeyo987 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey guys im having the same problem with my timing chain it seems like with my 04 maxima. After reading around it looks like my timing chain is whats making that rattling noise, i took it to a mechanic and he said he would have to pull the engine out in order to replace the timing chain. The thing is that the car is eating a lot of oil it looks like, he put in 3 quarts and the oil was just changed a couple months back, after adding the oil it doesnt make noise after its been revved a few times, only when cold start or idle. He suggested I use lucas oil stabalizer next time it goes lower.

Does anyone know how to fix this, when i read online it looks like people tried using fuel injection cleaner and they "purged their engine" and that worked. Btw how do you purge an engine for this car. Otherwise its going to be pretty expensive, anyone know a good mechanic to do this for cheap hopefully in the socal area? thanks a lot guys


----------



## blawerance12 (Oct 31, 2021)

zeeyo987 said:


> hey guys im having the same problem with my timing chain it seems like with my 04 maxima. After reading around it looks like my timing chain is whats making that rattling noise, i took it to a mechanic and he said he would have to pull the engine out in order to replace the timing chain. The thing is that the car is eating a lot of oil it looks like, he put in 3 quarts and the oil was just changed a couple months back, after adding the oil it doesnt make noise after its been revved a few times, only when cold start or idle. He suggested I use lucas oil stabalizer next time it goes lower.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this, when i read online it looks like people tried using fuel injection cleaner and they "purged their engine" and that worked. Btw how do you purge an engine for this car. Otherwise its going to be pretty expensive, anyone know a good mechanic to do this for cheap hopefully in the socal area? thanks a lot guys


I am dealing with the same issue. I too have an 04 maxima. Having the same symptoms as you. I found that the main tensioner guide was damaged causing it to slip down out of place causing slack in the chain. So you'll Need to get a new guide and tensioner. Do not listen to that mechanic. Its not that hard of a job if you have a little knowledge of working on vehicles, and you can follow instructions really good. Cause you'll need a workshop manual to do this. If you have never done this before get help and follow the manual step by step. Dont skip anything cause you will think that you dont need to do certain things since all you are doing is replacing the tensioner and guides. I made the mistake and i had to redo everything on the timing. Hope this helps


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're replying to a 12 year old post. The OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.

Thanks for your support.


----------

